# Doubleposting, etc...



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2010)

I've noticed a few problems lately that might be getting worse and I just want to make sure its not the forim.

When I type a reply it sometimes takes forever to load - I sometimes have to hit the 'Reply' button several times. I then get a 'Double Post' message and all is well. But its persistant and increasing in frequency.

I now notice some members ahaving troubles and sometimes having double posts instead of one and I can only assume that it may be the same problem.

Not sure if its my PC or on the site. Anybody else having similar problems?


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Was
until I sussed it. Usually it was a time-out issue with me, which tempted me to hit the Submit button again and when the page loaded properly, lo and behold, two identical posts.

I just refrain now from hitting the Submit button twice, when the page does finally load, your original attempt is usually there.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, Server Error is shown on the screen after submit very often.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2010)

Same thing happens to me a lot. After you submit it goes very slow then appears to lock up and you get a server error screen, but if you hit the back button several times then check the last post on the thread I always find my post there.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep, I've had it also, as described above. I also had one last night, which was a little different. The 'post reply' button was clicked once, and the response was virtually instant this time, which was very surprising. But, immediately, it displayed a double post.
I think it must be the Gremlin season !!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep, I've had it also, as described above. I also had one last night, which was a little different. The 'post reply' button was clicked once, and the response was virtually instant this time, which was very surprising. But, immediately, it displayed a double post.
I think it must be the Gremlin season !!


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Yep, I've had it also, as described above. I also had one last night, which was a little different. The 'post reply' button was clicked once, and the response was virtually instant this time, which was very surprising. But, immediately, it displayed a double post.
> I think it must be the Gremlin season !!





Airframes said:


> Yep, I've had it also, as described above. I also had one last night, which was a little different. The 'post reply' button was clicked once, and the response was virtually instant this time, which was very surprising. But, immediately, it displayed a double post.
> I think it must be the Gremlin season !!


You're a very naughty boy...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2010)

Jeez! I did_ not _do that, honest! And you're right, I'm not the Messiah........


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2010)

This is almost like the problems were having just a short while ago:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/internal-server-problem-picture-upload-23253.html
So it seems as if it's in the server (whether or not there's photos in the post)


----------



## imalko (Apr 27, 2010)

I too have experienced this problem. Apart from noticing plenty of double posts from other member around the forum, I usually avoid this myself by not hitting the submit button twice but rather waiting long enough for page to finally load same as Colin mentioned (patience is a virtue  ).
If a "Server Error" message is shown then I click on the "Reload current page" button on my internet browser (Firefox in my case).

Hope this server problem will be solved due course.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2010)

Now I just got "The Server is too busy at the moment" messages, even when trying to open a link on the forum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2010)

It happened to me a few minutes ago. Took about 40 seconds to come up and it was a double post when it did. I only hit the button once.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2010)

Happened to me twice in the last two days. I've learned to just hit "submit reply" once and when the "internal Server Error" comes up, hit the "back" button a couple of times. When I go back into the thread, lo and behold, my reply is there.


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2010)

every now and again i get server error when i try to post but i just hit the "refresh" button and my post is usually there.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2010)

I get server errors quite often when submitting a post. I make it a habit to first copy the text in my word-processor before submitting as a back-up.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 28, 2010)

Before it just happened now and then, but now every time I submit a post everything locks up for a minute or two then I get the “Internal server Error” screen. My new post always seems to be there though when I click on the refresh button.


----------



## seesul (Apr 28, 2010)

Got the same problem 2day.
And as i can see Terry just showed the best example


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2010)

I am starting to have problems as well. Internal Server problems and the site timing out.


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 28, 2010)

Same on my end as well. Internal server problems and timing out as with Adler.

Did it again while posting this reply. Here is what I got. 

*Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.ww2aircraft.net Port 80*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2010)

We are looking into it guys. Hopefully this will get corrected soon.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been getting the internal server error for a while too.
So far, The post has always been entered in the forum.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2010)

Got this...._The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later._....as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2010)

Yeah I got that as well now. Something is certainly wrong with the server.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2010)

True Chris! Got it more often than not today, actually started to, well......get to me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2010)

Hopefully David will be able to correct it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2010)

Have all the faith in him and you guys!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 2, 2010)

All is fine here......


----------



## A4K (May 3, 2010)

With all - double posts and long waits, though sometimes they go through without a hitch.


----------



## imalko (May 3, 2010)

You know, I believe this double posts business is actually a cunning way to increase number of posts of some members... 

As for the other strange occurrences around here I don't have a conspiracy theory.... yet!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2010)

Have gotten this now.....on the Group Build part of the forum. 

*Lucky13*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. 
Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2010)

me too Jan, got first page of A4K's mig build thread then it came up with the same page as you when i tried to go to page two of the same thread


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2010)

....and this as well,_ Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator._


----------



## T Bolt (May 4, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Have gotten this now.....on the Group Build part of the forum.
> 
> *Lucky13*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...



I got that too this morning, but if I go back and try again several times it lets me through. Must be gremlins at work!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2010)

Here's another one....

Why, is that I'm constantly is getting logged out?


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2010)

Have you clicked on the 'Remember Me' button next to the 'Log In' button? If not, this will happen after about 15 or 20 minutes. Seems this has been effective since the last change to the set-up, now going direct to the log-in on the forum pages, where before it was a log-in page first.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2010)

I always leave the 'Remember Me' button next to the 'Log In' checked.....it happens between pages., sometimes when I answer a post.


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2010)

Hmm. It has happened to me once also, but only once so far. Some strange things happening here. Must be that volcanic ash cloud.......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2010)

....and booted again! Plenty of wth and wtf?


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2010)

Can't say I can put a finger on way you guys are logging in and out despite having the remember me box checked. Try clearing your cookies.

Jan, the server is too busy dialog is nothing to worry about, just means a lot of people are accessing the server at the same time and the server is having a little difficulty...

As for the other issues, not sure what is happening there but just persevere and it should all be worked out.


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2010)

Hugh, I'm having the same problems as these guys. The other day I couldn't stay logged on for the life of me. I did check cookies and all is fine. Now it won't remember me at all. Like Jan said I have to log on every time onto the site even though I hit the "Remember Me" button.

Strange stuff.


----------



## A4K (May 5, 2010)

Likewise...constantly got the 'Server busy' notice this morning too!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2010)

If it wasn't was for the people here, I'd stay away for a day or so......but I need my fix!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2010)

Things seem to have gotten better for a little bit but now I'm noticing them start to creep up again. Double posts, error/timeouts etc....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeez I don't get it. 

Everyone else has issues and I have no porblems whatsoever. When the few times it stopped working I knew there was a problem. I have a Mac computer...does it make a difference?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2010)

I have not had any problems lately either, but then again I have not been on that much lately.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2010)

I've noticed the time outs or an error 500. Have not had any issues with double posting.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had the odd one or two double posts, and some occassions when it's taken two, or three' clicks' to get things to work. 
I've also noticed a few other intermittent things, such as being unable to open pictures, then, when coming back to the particular thread, they'll open fine. The forum title banner is also not showing, but if the red 'X' is opened by 'Ctrl' + R, it'll appear. A somewhat irritating occurence is the page 'jumping' now and again, which doesn't happen on any other web-site, or any other application or programme I use.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2010)

My page jumps too but I think thats the slow loading of all the graphics such as everyone's siggys and the ads. Should be smoother.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 30, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Jeez I don't get it.
> 
> Everyone else has issues and I have no porblems whatsoever. When the few times it stopped working I knew there was a problem. I have a Mac computer...does it make a difference?



Don't think so, should be on the server side. Maybe it just happens at certain times, when the server is busy with something else?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 5, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed things going really slow the last couple of days when you click to another page? Many time it takes a full minute or more to come up, and other times I get the "Internal Server Error" message. This happens on both my home and work computer so I don't think the problem is on my end.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, I certainly noticed that. Finally got fed up and logged off last night.

This morning, I get double posts on replies, even though I type a message, hit "Post Quick Reply" and do nothing else. Up pop two posts. See if it does it this time...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 5, 2010)

I've just accidentally triple posted in the thread "Biker Babe's US Tour???". That's a new one for sure!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 5, 2010)

Maria, introducing the triple post!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 5, 2010)

A little wile ago all my posted pictures on my 109E-4 thread disappeared. There was a big empty space but no pictures. They are back now though. And things are still running very slow, of not coming up at all. Very annoying! The last time things were going like this a few months ago the whole forum went down for days.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 5, 2010)

I sent a PM to ccheese and was informed that there are problems with their server. double and triple posting are a reselt of double and triple clicks. the clicks are stored in memory and released when ready so the server sees 3 clicks. Us old guys remember the first word processors and the 286 processors. I could easily type a full sentence or more ahead of the processor so entire blocks of typing would suddenly appear


----------



## mikewint (Nov 5, 2010)

I sent a PM to ccheese and was informed that there are problems with their server. double and triple posting are a result of double and triple clicks. the clicks are stored in memory and released when ready so the server sees 3 clicks. Us old guys remember the first word processors and the 286 processors. I could easily type a full sentence or more ahead of the processor so entire blocks of typing would suddenly appear


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 5, 2010)

...now YOU'RE double-posting, mw!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep, been getting, and seeing, a lot of double posts over the last two days or so. Also experienced the slow loading, including after hitting the 'Reply' button, where the quickest load time to date has been approx 18 seconds. Also getting that annoying bl**dy page jumping back to the top, and images not loading.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2010)

We are aware of the problems guys. Sorry about all of this, hopefully we will get it resolved as soon as possible.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Chris, good to know you guys are on the ball!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2010)

I haven't seen this one mentioned so I am going to add it. 

I posted in the "Air Force Test" thread yesterday and got a timeout error.
The post I made is in the thread but it did not move the thread to the front page from the second page. I logged out.

Today I posted in the thread to see if it would go to the front page and I got a different error. The post I just made in that thread to bump it has disappeared from the thread. It shows in my list of posts "Find all posts by wheelsup_cavu" but when I click on the post link it goes to the thread and that post isn't there.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/air-force-test-26716.html#post735007

Logging out until tomorrow after I get back from Planes of Fame Flying History day. They are going to be flying the Corsair.
Good luck with fixing the problems. 


Wheels


----------

